# Getting back to me!



## Rockfish (Aug 3, 2018)

I've done alot of research online about where I need to head and how to get there. And man I can tell you there are alot of paths that deadend online. I felt like I was banging my head against the wall. 
Until I found this forum. I have only been on for two days and the amount of info on this sight is amazing. And everyone seems like they want the very best for you. So I will continue to research and I will let you know where I end up on long this long path.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 3, 2018)

Rockfish said:


> I've done alot of research online about where I need to head and how to get there. And man I can tell you there are alot of paths that deadend online. I felt like I was banging my head against the wall.
> Until I found this forum. I have only been on for two days and the amount of info on this sight is amazing. And everyone seems like they want the very best for you. So I will continue to research and I will let you know where I end up on long this long path.



Welcome to the jungle dude!


----------



## Rockfish (Aug 3, 2018)

Thx look forward to it.


----------



## Rockfish (Aug 6, 2018)

So I wonder how I am going to balance all this and work stuff. I work out about 2 to three hrs a day when I am at home. But during fire season I am gone weeks at a time fighting fire. Which is working out but different!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 6, 2018)

Rockfish said:


> So I wonder how I am going to balance all this and work stuff. I work out about 2 to three hrs a day when I am at home. But during fire season I am gone weeks at a time fighting fire. Which is working out but different!



Depends on what you mean by this stuff, if youre talking working out in general, youll stay somewhat in shape from your job. If youre talking cycle, youre just going to have to time it for periods when you are safe from going anywhere for long periods at a time


----------

